# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  Scorpion box 1.33 update

## mohamed73

Scorpion box 1.33 update 
1. MTK add 625 a word stock support.
2. SPD add 6530 a word stock support
3. SPD add new driver support
4. Mstar add recovery factory function
5. Mstar change password search algorithms.
6. Coolsand add usb support.
7. Coolsand add mobile phone support.
8. Add Android clear password and change string support  Download  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

